# Wuhan Tracker app



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

somehow the powers that be ( I'm assuming the govt) updated my phone with a covid-19 tracking app, it said that I MUST go to my county website and download the required covid app as ordered by the cdc and install it


my phone is now rooted and that app has been uninstalled and a firewall has been put on there in its place

I will not be tracked by the govt with yet another app to find me, they have enough built in to the hardware of my phoine and they can trace my phone number, why do they need another battery clogging app running secretly in the background


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

If you're really worried, there are cell phone cases that prevent tracking.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

yea I already have one of those


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

Look at a Module called Xprivacy or if you have Lineage, should have access to the Priv controls, use that to block all that crap 😁


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm still running the stock OS, I just rooted it to get permission to uninstall garbage apps, I cant get the wuhan virus because of an accident back in 1976 so I don't need the cdc tracking me since they cant even get the numbers correct of who has it who don't and who really died of it and not something underlying


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

wolfen1086 said:


> they cant even get the numbers correct of who has it who don't and who really died of it and not something underlying


Oh, its not just here in the UK then.


----------



## Sophus (Feb 4, 2011)

You're saying the United States government source (your assumption) claims the CDC ORDERS you to install an app?
Sounds very dodgy...more likely malware...especially if they conveniently provide the "county" link from which to DL the app.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Samsung/Google installed the framework for a track and trace app ( I think Google ) but actually installing the app is down to the indivdual at least here in the UK.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Sophus said:


> You're saying the United States government source (your assumption) claims the CDC ORDERS you to install an app?
> Sounds very dodgy...more likely malware...especially if they conveniently provide the "county" link from which to DL the app.


Nope they don't order me to they just say I have to to make the app work which I refuse to do, if the want to track me thay can do it the old fashioned way......use the rfid chip in my bank card and my phones built in tracking chips, and I knwo that phones have that simply because I can track mine even when i turn it off


joeten said:


> Samsung/Google installed the framework for a track and trace app ( I think Google ) but actually installing the app is down to the indivdual at least here in the UK.


same here they just tell you you have to or he app doesn't work, but liek most peopel here in the US that grew up when I did, I trust the government as fas as I can throw them


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

What you don't trust a Government for shame 😈


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

No I do not trust my government, they cant come togeather on anything, they do their best to discredit the president and try to remove him, socialist masquerade as politicians, everybody promises lower taxes and healthcare, yet it goes up , and one part threatens a civil way and the same civil unrest if the current president is re elected, they install apps on your phone that you are unaware of, they track you movement, why should I?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

To serious bud, I was joking and our lot are no better believe me.


----------



## jdsmort (Jul 29, 2008)

Deejay100six said:


> Oh, its not just here in the UK then.


NZ too, but here we have to add the app ourselves, and location info is _supposed _to be stored only on the phone... Fortunately we have seemingly managed to halt the spread of Covid-19 here anyway.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

The Maori's were correct. The pekakepa did bring death, just like in Wuhan.


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

jdsmort said:


> Fortunately we have seemingly managed to halt the spread of Covid-19 here anyway.


I heard that, and many congratulations are in order. If only money didn't rule the world, all your airports and borders would be closed now. An economy crash can be recovered from, death can't.

I was actually commenting on the government here in the UK being of equal dexterity as regards juggling the numbers of who died and from what.


----------



## jdsmort (Jul 29, 2008)

Corday said:


> The Maori's were correct. The pekakepa did bring death, just like in Wuhan.


Try Pekapeka... native bat... the only native land mammal to NZ.


----------



## Gary R (Jul 23, 2008)

I don't have a smart phone, so don't have to worry about anybody tracking me when I'm out and about.

I've never understood the modern trend that people have for wanting to be contactable at all times, just like I've never understood their need to be able to play music everywhere they go.

Peace and quite, is good for the soul, and living in an overcrowded little island like the UK, it is an ever diminishing resource, so why I would ever want to make myself available to everyone 24 hours a day, 7 days a week, 52 weeks a year, is quite honestly beyond me.


----------



## jdsmort (Jul 29, 2008)

Gary R said:


> I don't have a smart phone, so don't have to worry about anybody tracking me when I'm out and about.
> 
> I've never understood the modern trend that people have for wanting to be contactable at all times, just like I've never understood their need to be able to play music everywhere they go.
> 
> Peace and quite, is good for the soul, and living in an overcrowded little island like the UK, it is an ever diminishing resource, so why I would ever want to make myself available to everyone 24 hours a day, 7 days a week, 52 weeks a year, is quite honestly beyond me.


I do have a smartphone.. but have most of the apps which can contact me either removed or not logged in so my phone becomes near benign... I use mainly as a PHONE... with the added advantage of being able to use GPS/Google Maps for directions.
Living in NZ has the bonus of availability of technology, with a small population spread over a fairly wide area.. so P&Q are not so hard to come by here as in UK.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Well that depends as the way things are here we are less of a UK now than ever, and there is a good proportion of those folks living in the parts which are not England ( I have no issue with anyone English) who are no bigger than the population of NZ, however we are still under the UK umbrella think the same but the fact we have that control from Westminster means the dictates of Westminster still affect us, and Google are not known for their discretion when it comes to privacy, though they do like to give that impression, maybe to many questions asked or suits brought but I have not a lot of faith in them not to share info if requested, I still use Google maps and run GPS from my phone as i have zilch to hide, many people think differently. I do only run apps I deem needed and stop or limit others including running in the background, well why not I can and it saves battery life.


----------



## Gary R (Jul 23, 2008)

Trust me Joe, not everyone in England appreciates the dictates of Westminster either, but I don't want to go OT, so I'll say no more.

As far as privacy goes, I'm afraid that ship sailed a long time ago, and there is little or nothing that people can now do to regain any control over who knows what about you. You can minimise the amount of data you're sharing with the world, but pretty much all of us leave some sort of data trail that others can "investigate".

The following couple of articles give you some idea of just how difficult it is, and what lengths you need to go to, to gain any sort of privacy, and even then you'll still leave some sort of trackable footprint.









The Ultimate Online Privacy Guide - ProPrivacy.com


In this Ultimate Guide to Privacy, we provide an in-depth look at all major areas that anyone wanting to improve their online security should consider.




proprivacy.com









Surveillance Self-Defense


We’re the Electronic Frontier Foundation, an independent non-profit working to protect online privacy for nearly thirty years. This is Surveillance Self-Defense : our expert guide to protecting you and your friends from online spying. Read the BASICS to find out how online surveillance works...




ssd.eff.org


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Gary I did not think for a minute that was the case.


----------



## Gary R (Jul 23, 2008)

I didn't think you would Joe, I just thought it needed saying anyway. I'm from Yorkshire, and trust me if we thought we could devolve I'm pretty sure a lot of us would want to.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Yeah England is basically London, or at least that is the impression you get with politics and media.


----------



## Gary R (Jul 23, 2008)

> Yeah England is basically London, or at least that is the impression you get with politics and media.


Ain't that the truth.


----------



## jdsmort (Jul 29, 2008)

joeten said:


> Well that depends as the way things are here we are less of a UK now than ever, and there is a good proportion of those folks living in the parts which are not England ( I have no issue with anyone English) who are no bigger than the population of NZ, however we are still under the UK umbrella


 I hope you are not thinking NZ is under the influence of Westminster..... or control of same... Couldn't be further from the truth.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

I suggest you re-read what I posted, I never indicated anything in regard to NZ everything was based on the UK.


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

jdsmort said:


> I hope you are not thinking NZ is under the influence of Westminster..... or control of same... Couldn't be further from the truth.


Really don't understand why you was thinking he said anything like that.


----------



## Gary R (Jul 23, 2008)

To clarify ....

NZ population approx 4.9 million
Scotland population approx 5.4 million

.... so when Joe says .... "there is a good proportion of those folks living in the parts which are not England ( I have no issue with anyone English) who are no bigger than the population of NZ" .... I expect he's making an oblique reference to the people of Scotland, since they are (currently) members of the UK, not English, and with a population approx to that of New Zealand.

However, we're well OT here, so I for one am going to shut up now.


----------



## jdsmort (Jul 29, 2008)

joeten said:


> I suggest you re-read what I posted, I never indicated anything in regard to NZ everything was based on the UK.


Sorry.. did not specifically take it the wrong way, and the more I look at your comment, the more I realise you meant parts of UK not England... But it is amazing how many still think NZ is under the 'banner' of the UK system.
I am actually a New Zealander from heritage, actually born in UK.. but only NZ citizenship (my dad was RAF from the war, but from NZ.. family out here from Scotland in 1859) so look on the situation with two different perspectives.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

I prefer to be as secure as possible I can not be totally secure, big brother knows where I live , where I work and how many times I wipe my biutt simply because of the job i did in the Navy, just like even though I have been out since 1999, I am not allowed to take a vacation outside the United States


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Call the SECNAV.  Seriously, is it because of Crypto clearance or type of discharge?


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

because of what I knwo how to do, I can eliminate a target with the cleaning chemicals under most bathroom sinks, I have been trained to survive in any conditions, and how to disassemble a living person, I was told upon discharge that I can not leave the United States under any conditions unless I am recalled by the President himself, not secnav or congress, because mu unit was answerable only to President Regan


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)




----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

I hope you're not waiting for further orders from Reagan......


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

nope, Regan is dead (may he rest in peace) I simply do what the rest of us do , prepare to follow the last given order


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Me & The Gipper


----------

